

Ask HN: What tech podcasts do you listen to? - Newky

What (if any) tech podcasts do you listen to on a daily/weekly/monthly basis?
======
marketmonkey
TechzingLive - <http://techzinglive.com/>

This Developers Life - <http://www.thisdeveloperslife.com/>

Mixergy - <http://mixergy.com/homepage/?skip=yes>

Startups for the Rest of Us - <http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/>

This Week in Startups - <http://www.thisweekinstartups.com/>

Guardian Tech Weekly -
<http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/series/techweekly>

Infinite Monkey Cage - <http://www.bbc.co.uk/podcasts/series/timc>

60s Science -
[http://www.scientificamerican.com/podcast/podcasts.cfm?type=...](http://www.scientificamerican.com/podcast/podcasts.cfm?type=60-second-
science)

Skeptics Guide to the Universe -
<http://www.theskepticsguide.org/archive/podcast.aspx?mid=1>

------
argimenes
\- The Skeptic's Guide to the Universe \- This Developer's Life \- Retrobits
\- Open Apple \- 1 Mhz \- Future Tense \- Star Stuff \- Science Weekly \- The
Naked Scientist

------
martharotter
The Big Web Show - <http://5by5.tv/bigwebshow> Founders Talk -
<http://5by5.tv/founderstalk>

I used to listen to a lot of the TWIT / Leo Laporte ones but they have gotten
really long & I don't have time for them anymore.

------
Akram
Justin Vincent and Jason Roberts' Techzing. <http://techzinglive.com/>

